# Success kid compilation



## Compaq (Dec 14, 2011)

this wasn't supposed to happen. why can't I delete?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 14, 2011)

This is way to small to even read, or hold my attention for more than .2 seconds.


----------



## Compaq (Dec 14, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> This is way to small to even read, or hold my attention for more than .2 seconds.



I know. Didn't manage to enlarge it!! So deleted it and tried to delete the thread, but that proved impossible!


----------



## Compaq (Dec 14, 2011)

Samling 1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


Win! A little too big, though  There are a few Norwegian in there....


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 14, 2011)

I take it you use a lot of ferry's?


----------



## Compaq (Dec 15, 2011)

Pretty much have to to get around where I'm from.


----------

